# Building Ponds and Streams



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Having the grand-daughters here for the summer has provided an opportunity to get quite a bit of work done on both the layout and the water features. I have uploaded a couple of new items regarding building the ponds and streams that make-up the water feature. 

Here are the links:

#1 - Link to a post that describes the water feature and the plumbing for the various parts: Link to Post

#2 - Link to an article that has a lot of photos taken during construction: Link to Article


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is a new photo I just took about an hour ago and uploaded to the article (link is in previous post.) This is the largest of the four ponds.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the post. It helps me see what I'll need to do. (more help in the garden!) I've never built a water feature. I want to build one with a water fall.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice job on the pond. Looks great.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Another excellent article Bob. How deep are you planting your water lilies? I have a one that isnt doing so well and I think it is because I have it too deep.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Jake,
The water lilies are planted in gravel-filled baskets that set on underwater ledges. The baskets are perforated on the sides and bottom, and are about 12 inches square by about 8 inches deep. The ledges that they set on range from 24 to 30 inches below water level. In the photo, you can see one of the baskets. That one is at the 24 inch level, so the crown of the plant is about 16 inches below the surface. It was the first to sprout leaves and to bloom this year. The other two lilies are at the 30 inch depth and took a few weeks longer. All of the other plants are in the same type of baskets and are at at various depths. In the fall, I will cut the foliage back and move the baskets down to the 4-foot bottom to over-winter. In the spring, I will take them out of the pond and divide if necessary; then fertilize; then put them back at the 2 - 3 foot levels.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Having my grandchildren living here has provided me with very little time to get anything done. LOL


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Love your pond. Could not keep fish in my two due to birds and raccoons.


----------

